# kill bill rocks....



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...this is an extrememly violent AND somewhat graphic film, but tarantino hits another one out of the park....from the opening(many of you will have a good laugh if you spent any amount of time at the movies in the seventies)to the final revelation(for vol. 1), this is a slam bang joyride filmed with enough brio to fuel any ten michael bay films...I was only disappointed in some of the filmactic choices tarantino changed from an earlier script i read, but overall, kudos to him-


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

This was the most fun I had atthe movies in a LONG time. His ear for music is amazing (so much so that every media outlet within 20 miles is sold out of the Soundtrack.... I know, I've been trying to find it since Saturday when I saw it. Finally gave up and ordered it from BestBuy.com today).

He makes Zamfir, master of the Pan Flute cool (I forgot how good "The Lonely Shepherd" was.... hadn't heard it since the 80's). Has an instrumental Santa Esmerelda playing while the climactic battle gets ready to unfurl (sounds like disco Los Lobos with a heavy Zorro feel -- best... fight... music.... EVER!). I didn't like the Nancy Sinatra song as much, but it matched the mood of the opening credits perfectly. Mix in weird moments like the Ironside intro (think some slowed down electronic ambulance sound).

Three things I could have lived without though....

1. Whacking you know who in front of her daughter. If she was as cold hearted an assassin as they wanted her to be, they would have had her whack the kid, as you don't want some kid bent on vengeance coming back after her in 20 years.

2. The anime sequence was cool and probably helped avoid the NC-17 as live action would have been too intense for the censors. (A pedophiliac mob boss fornicating with an 11 year old -- not too cool, squirm in the seat time)

3. The flashback of the orderly pimping out the coma patients..... Double yuck.

But it goes with Q's desire to push our buttons (a la Pulp Fiction when he has Ving getting some unwanted loving from the Deliverance crowd).

Other than those squirm inducing moments this was a fun film. Having watched a lot of anime the excessive violence didn't turn me off (it all seemed almost comical to me). But then again, I frightened a few people 9 years ago when my sister and I were laughing through Natural Born Killers, which may horrify some of the folks that don't GET why this is a great film. It played like a video game to me (especially that great snow battle scene at the end and the big battle in the Restaurant that probably gave the Wachowski brothers the big O when they saw it.)


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the comments. Took the wife to see the Clooney comedy over the weekend. I'd taken her to once upon a time and mexico and even mentioning the 2 thumbs way up, may mean, i take my son-in-law to the show.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

some of the changes in the part of the script that became Vol. 1(minor spoilers that don't affect the enjoyment of this film)are the scene that involves GoGo in a bar and a young man(the penetration scene, as it were)to show how wild she is was originally written with GoGo's sister Yuki and her reaction to what happens to GoGo in the fight with the Bride-also, all that nonsense with the bride telling GOGo that she didn't have to fight was originally written with her saying this to Gordon Liu's character(the bald leader of the crazy 88's)-i just felt it lended much more resonance to the film in it's original state-


----------

